# Cutting Duct



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Never seen or used that tool. But the best way to cut a small hole in the top of a duct that is installed is to do it through a large hole in the bottom of the duct. just patch the duct work when done.......trust me it may sound like a assinnine answer, but its the easiest way to do it, cut out the bottom of the duct reach up through and make your round hole then patch the bottom of the duct.If any one has a better idea i am all ears...........


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

People may oppose this but I am going to mention anyway:

if you have enough space to put an angle grinder into the 8" space you mentioned. You can use angle grinder to do the cuting with metal cutting blade (I used multipurpose blade before)... in term of effort... the angle grinder does all the hard work for you... in term of scary... this is the most scary method as a lot of fire work will come out when cutting... I did mine that way... and still alive and no burning house etc... the firework come out is not enough to burn anything... but you should wear eye mask and best is those wildering machine mask...

also in Canada, the hole we cut is rectangular... don't know why... but most HD duck pipes we sell here have rectangular opening converting to circular, and that make the cut even easier with angle grinder... Also, the metal wound from angle grinder is the most prettiest compare to other type of device cutting


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> Also, the metal *wound *from angle grinder is the most prettiest compare to other type of device cutting


I'd be wounded too if I cut duct with an angle grinder:laughing:


----------



## Rookietinner (Jan 8, 2007)

Malco makes an awesome circular hole cutter. It can be adjusted to cut different diameters of holes. It attaches to a regular power drill. They also make an angle attachment which makes it great for spaces like your talking about. I've seen the cutters at Ace Hardware and home depot. They are a bit pricey, so you may want to check with a HVAC supply store to see if they can rent one to you. Good luck.



www.malcoproducts.com


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You can use a jig saw.


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

*nice*



Rookietinner said:


> Malco makes an awesome circular hole cutter. It can be adjusted to cut different diameters of holes. It attaches to a regular power drill. They also make an angle attachment which makes it great for spaces like your talking about. I've seen the cutters at Ace Hardware and home depot. They are a bit pricey, so you may want to check with a HVAC supply store to see if they can rent one to you. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> www.malcoproducts.com


 
These would work perfectly, except the price is very high for me when I only would need them to cut one 6" diameter hole. I would probably buy one if it also cut holes into wood, but seems it is only for sheetmetal applications. 

Thanks for the info anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

handy man88 said:


> You can use a jig saw.


A jig saw on sheet metal duct? Seems like the up and down action would cause problems....and I would never be able to fit one in the tight space.

Thanks anyway for the idea


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

With only 8 inches of clearance, I would use a hole cutter. If you try to use snips, you will find that you must hold the tool upright to the cutting area for it to work well and you still must be able to see how well you are cutting. You may have looked at an expensive hole cutter. Look around for a cheaper model. 
I don't know what you call expensive but I have tools that I only used once since I bought them and if I tried to use anything but the right tool, I would have butchered the job.
Another option would be a "hole saw". I have one that will cut a 6 inch hole. You will probally need an angle adapter for your drill.


----------



## dccatfan (Jan 23, 2011)

you can also use a dremel tool, works in small/tight spaces,and works well and is versatile.


----------



## unicursalhex (Jan 18, 2011)

Jesus this thread is hilarious!


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

I just used my DualSaw. Metal shavings everywhere but it worked quickly and cleanly.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am surprised nobody has suggested cutting out a hole in the floor above the duct, cut the hole in the duct and then patch the hole in the floor.......really, Just take the duct section down cut the hole, add the boot and put it back up.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably solved back in 2007.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jim Port said:


> Probably solved back in 2007.


True, but still relevant information. Better than creating the same thread topic over and over.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

squared80 said:


> True, but still relevant information. Better than creating the same thread topic over and over.


Not bad on a strictly information thread like this but when people add a knew question to an old thread and we get answers to the old question instead of the new question it gets confusing, so the more regular people here will always discourage it.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I was told a few years ago that it was better to start a new thread. Since management asked, that's what I do. This forum has value to me.


----------

